# Verstärker mit Fernbedienung nachrüsten?



## Sliver (11. April 2006)

Grüße,

ich habe hier einen Sony "Integrated Stereo Amplifier" TA-F45 welcher allerdings keine IR Schnittstelle hat.
Dies wollte ich allerdings nachrüsten und zwar so, dass sich Volume, Bass, Trible, Loudness und die einzelnen Quellen umschalten lassen.

Gibt es dazu irgendwo eine Seite, wo man sich darüber schlau lesen kann?
Es würden auch schon Schaltpläne reichen in denen das dargestellt ist.


Vielen Dank im vorraus.

mfg
Sliver


----------

